# красная девица



## Russianer

Красавицу зовут "Красна девица", "красная девица"- почему так, откуда это взялось?
Ведь в России живут не краснокожие индейцы, а вполне себе белокожие европейцы. И русская блондинка ведь белая, пушистая и хорошая, а красная разве только после бани бывает, ну или после солярия.


----------



## morzh

"Красный" в старорусском означало "красивый".

PS. Are you sure you don't know these answers being, as you claim, Russian from the S.-P.? If you are wasting people's time here - people have better things to do.
And the answer to this question is very easy to find (it is taught in kindergartens in Russia), and it is known just about to anyone .


----------



## Russianer

Мне интересно,  почему так получилось, что слово "красный" в Древней Руси было синонимом слова "красивый" ? Ведь разве чем-то красный цвет красивее зеленого, синего, белого, алого, жёлтого и других цветов?


----------



## morzh

I cannot attest as to the tastes of the ancient Russians, but throughout the history of humanity the color red, (or those containing red), was always amongst the preferred ones. So the color was probably named "the beautiful" (красивый, красный) and not the other way around.

Why? Theories are abundant. Some of them are even with sexual undertones. For example amongst the make-up artists it is a well known basic fact, going to the very basic principles of "provocative make-up for women" that "men prefer yellow-based red".

PS. You will find more answers to your questions just by searching the Internet. Use Google. It is a very useful tool.


----------



## cyanista

Для изучающих русский язык и заинтересовавшихся этим вопросом приведу ссылку к похожей дискуссии.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=485335


----------



## Rosett

Был 'красный уголок', который действительно красный.


----------



## bibax

Nearly all Slavic languages use the adjective červený, czarwony, etc. for "red". It means literally "dyed by worm". This "worm" (not a real worm) is czerwiec polski/Polish cochineal living in Poland and Ukraine, on the territory of Ancient Slavs. I am curious if a similar adjective (derived from the noun červ = worm) meaning "red" is commonly used in Russian.


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> Был 'красный уголок', который действительно красный.



Простите, не могли бы вы пояснить, что вы имеете в виду?


----------



## Maroseika

bibax said:


> I am curious if a similar adjective (derived from the noun červ = worm) meaning "red" is commonly used in Russian.



There are several cognats:
червонец - 10 rubles (it meant a gold coin in the 18 cent.).
червонный - red
These words were coined from Polish.

черви - hearts (in cards) - proper Russian, but on the base of the above mentioned.

червленный - dark-red (from Ancient-Rusian).

чермный - such as in Чермное море (Red Sea) - only in Church Slavonic.


In regard with the worms, cf. Lat. vermiculus - red (from vermiculus - cochineal, worm).


----------



## Russianer

bibax said:


> nearly all slavic languages use the adjective červený, czarwony, etc. For "red". It means literally "dyed by worm". This "worm" (not a real worm) is czerwiec polski/polish cochineal living in poland and ukraine, on the territory of ancient slavs. I am curious if a similar adjective (derived from the noun červ = worm) meaning "red" is commonly used in russian.


 
В русском языке  используется и слово "червлёный" и выражение "червлёный цвет". Например,в российской геральдической науке, в описании гербов для описания фигур красного цвета принято писать  "червлёный цвет", вместо "красный цвет".  
Так исторически сложилось.


----------



## morzh

bibax said:


> Nearly all Slavic languages use the adjective červený, czarwony, etc. for "red". It means literally "dyed by worm". This "worm" (not a real worm) is czerwiec polski/Polish cochineal living in Poland and Ukraine, on the territory of Ancient Slavs. I am curious if a similar adjective (derived from the noun červ = worm) meaning "red" is commonly used in Russian.



This would become a different topic. But it was discussed here previously. About cochineal, (кошениль, червец, червоный and such).


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Простите, не могли бы вы пояснить, что вы имеете в виду?


Официальное помещение для отдыха и самообразования.


----------



## morzh

Rosett said:


> Был 'красный уголок', который действительно красный.



1. This expression, in the context of this discussion, is ambiguous. Since we are discussing the possible old meaning of the word "красный", using it to define another "красный" is a nested ambiguity.

2. It has no relation to the topic being discussed. I could, if I wanted, inundate this thread with statements like: "Я видел красное платье, которое действительно красное", or "красная рыба и впрямь красная", or "у красной девицы было красное лицо" and let the rest of the people decipher the meaning.


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> Официальное помещение для отдыха и самообразования.



Если вы имеете в виду, что он был красного цвета, то это не так.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Если вы имеете в виду, что он был красного цвета, то это не так.



Nor was it really beautiful


----------



## Rosett

maroseika said:


> Если вы имеете в виду, что он был красного цвета, то это не так.


Там всегда висело что-то красное. А иначе почему он назывался красным?


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Nor was it really beautiful



Tastes differ, so I didn't dare insisting. 
But as for the colour I bet.


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> Там всегда висело что-то красное. А иначе почему он назывался красным?



Ничего специально красного там не было. А назывался он так по аналогии с красным углом в избе, в котором висели иконы. Название возникло в 20-х годах в связи с антирелигиозной борьбой: красный уголок - это наш, коммунистический Красный угол.


----------



## morzh

Что-то красное - это обычно был флаг СССР, знамя дружины и еще нечто обитое кумачом, вроде тумбочки с регалиями.

Уголок, я думаю, был красным в третьем смысле, где "красный" - символ Окт. революции.

Вполне возможно, это перекликалось с "красным углом" дома, но это настолько старое понятие, что школьники об этом попросту не знали.


----------



## Russianer

rosett said:


> Там всегда висело что-то красное. А иначе почему он назывался красным?


 
Иногда звали на Руси красным вещи некрасного цвета.
Например, именовали русские люди Солнце эпитетом "красное солнышко", хотя Солнце- оно же жёлтое, и совсем не красное.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Что-то красное - это обычно был флаг СССР, знамя дружины и еще нечто обитое кумачом, вроде тумбочки с регалиями.


Вы о школе, а красные уголки были и в армии, и на предприятиях. Никаких флагов и шкафов с регалиями там не было, просто помещение с большим количеством стульев для проведения душеспасительных собраний.


----------



## morzh

maroseika said:


> Вы о школе, а красные уголки были и в армии, и на предприятиях. Никаких флагов и шкафов с регалиями там не было, просто помещение с большим количеством стульев для проведения душеспасительных собраний.




Да-да, я знаю. Но, к моему великому сожалению, :d  в армии я не был, а на предприятии все время проводил в беготне по цеху, и в красный уголок не совался - не до того было, оттого и пишу только о том, что знаю лично.

Хотя, мне казалось, красный уголок в армии всегда был в ленкомнате, нет? И там же были и знамя части, и прочая аттрибутика.


----------



## Maroseika

Да, вы правы, в армии это с 1924 года называлось Ленинской комнатой. Только знамя части было вовсе не там, а в особом месте и под постоянным караулом (обычно в штабе части).
Впрочем, что-то мы сильно отклонились от красной девицы. Предлагаю прекратить флуд во избежание экстерминации.


----------



## bibax

> Там всегда висело что-то красное. А иначе почему он назывался красным?


I can confirm it. When I was in the army (the Czechoslovak People's Army) we had red corners as well. The prevalent colour in those rooms was red: Soviet and Czechoslovak flags, red drapery, noticeboards (стенгазета,  настенка in Czech) with red stars etc. We always wondered what it is good for.


----------



## Ben Jamin

bibax said:


> Nearly all Slavic languages use the adjective červený, czerwony, etc. for "red". It means literally "dyed by worm". This "worm" (not a real worm) is czerwiec polski/Polish cochineal living in Poland and Ukraine, on the territory of Ancient Slavs. I am curious if a similar adjective (derived from the noun červ = worm) meaning "red" is commonly used in Russian.


Only Russian and Slovene have words for red that differ in origin.


----------



## morzh

Almost all Slavic languages have words, modern or obsolete, for "red" or "red-containing tint" that is a cognate with "red". Polish "Rudy", Russian "рыжий", also "рудой", "рыжаный". Russian word "рдеть" (modern, meaning "to turn red, to blush") is also a cognate; so is "ржавый" (rusty) - because Ferric oxide (rust) is red in color.

So, we have at least several words, meaning "red"/"kinds of red" and different in origin: "червоный", "красный", "рыжий".


----------



## elemika

Russianer said:


> Мне интересно,  почему так получилось, что слово "красный" в Древней Руси было синонимом слова "красивый" ? Ведь разве чем-то красный цвет красивее зеленого, синего, белого, алого, жёлтого и других цветов?



Если Вы интересуетесь в познавательных целях, выложенная в интернете информация дает богатую пищу для размышлений.
Например, здесь: _В древнерусском языке имеется еще одно название огня — «крес». Корень  сохранился в слове «кресало» (вышедшее из употребления приспособление  для добывания огня), а также в серии понятий: «красный», «краса»,  «красивый», «красота», «прекрасный», «краска». С существительным «крес»  тесно взаимосвязан глагол «кресать» или «кресить», означающий  одновременно: «высекать огонь» и «воскресать (оживать)».

_По другой версии, слово краса происходит от hrosa (тюркского или древнеисландского ?), означающего_ хвалиться, восхвалять

_Отсюда употребление красный в значении_ красивый _(от слова краса)_, важный, главный _(Красная площадь, красный угол в избе (и как следствие, красный уголок)) и вторичного относительно первых двух значений (по мнению многих исследователей)_ названия цвета _(покраснение, краснеть...)


----------



## Ben Jamin

elemika said:


> По другой версии, слово краса происходит от hrosa (тюркского или древнеисландского ?), означающего_ хвалиться, восхвалять _


 
In modern Norwegian 'rose' means to praise, and in west Norwegian dialects 'hr' before turned to 'kr', so the 'Hrosa' theory might be plausible, taking into consideration that the founding dynasty of Kievan Rus was Scandinavian.


----------



## Maroseika

Ben Jamin said:


> In modern Norwegian 'rose' means to praise, and in west Norwegian dialects 'hr' before turned to 'kr', so the 'Hrosa' theory might be plausible, taking into consideration that the founding dynasty of Kievan Rus was Scandinavian.



Etymology of this word has nothing to do with the dynasties and Kiev, because it is spread in various Slavic languages, such as Bulgarian, Polish, Sorbian and others, and even in teh Old-Slavonic (i.e. before the first contacts with Scandinavians). Affinity of Russian and Icelandic or Norwegian cognates presumes they all originate from one source, nothing more than that.


----------



## Maroseika

According to Trubachev:

*kresatij/*kresiti - to create > to create fire and to create life, to return to life, to ressurect
*krеsъ - returning to life
*krasa - color of life > red color, blush, blossoming > beauty

In this case they are cognates of create, crescent.
Version of Vasmer about affinity with Icelandic hróđr is rejected.

http://essja.narod.ru/pg/12/f096-097.htm


----------



## elemika

Thank you for your link, Maroseika!



> *kresatij/*kresiti - to create > to create fire and to create life, to return to life, to ressurect


And ther is a direct link between огонь (fire) and красный in Slavic miths:
"Связь красного цвета с огнем отражается в языке (пустить красного петуха),  легендах, объясняющих наличие красного цвета в окраске животных; русских  поверьях: о красном летающем огненном змее (Русский Север Сибирь); о "бабе в  красном казане" (персонификация пожара; Рус. Север); об огненно-красном  полевике, который кажется людям россыпью искр (вологод.)". 

And then: 
"Значение красного цвета как _неординарного,  исключительного_ обусловлено оценочной семантикой красный "_красивый, ценный,  парадный_". 
Here is an interesting research upon красный and Slavic culture


----------



## Rosett

Красный угол -престижное, почетное место.


----------



## bibax

In Czechoslovakia the _red corners_ were shrines of the new religion - communism. They appeared after 1948 in the factories, institutions and schools like mushrooms after rain. The Holy Trinity was Marx, Lenin and Stalin (later replaced by Gottwald). The red corners almost disappeared in 1968.

*Красный угол* was translated _"Rudý koutek"_, so the ambiguity _red × beautiful_ was lost in translation. In Czech _rudý_ is synonymic to _červený_ (red), but has an ominous tinge (Mars is always rudý).


----------



## Maroseika

bibax said:


> *Красный угол* was translated _"Rudý koutek"_, so the ambiguity _red × beautiful_ was lost in translation.


Actually even in Russian expression the "beauty" connotation  of the word красный also was hardly perceived by anybody. It associated only with the colour (symbol of communism).


----------



## Russianer

elemika said:


> "Связь красного цвета с огнем отражается в языке (пустить красного петуха)


 
Красная девица- как огонь красная? 
Но огонь ведь желтого цвета, а не красного цвета.
Пламя огня у свечи- жёлтого цвета. Как и Солнце-жёлтого цвета звезда. А у более огненной высокотемпературной звезды пламя огня и вовсе белого цвета, как у белой звезды Сириус.


----------



## elemika

Russianer said:


> Красная девица- как огонь красная?



Не-а. Красная девица - красивая-прекрасивая, а не красная-прекрасная.



Russianer said:


> Пламя огня у свечи- жёлтого цвета. Как и Солнце-жёлтого цвета звезда. А у более огненной высокотемпературной звезды пламя огня и вовсе белого цвета, как у белой звезды Сириус.



Можно почитать про изменение цвета материалов при накаливании, например, в вики , а можно - про красные языки пламени

PS: Russianer, если Вы просто любопытствуете, перечитайте дискуссию; если проводите исследование - попробуйте обратиться к специальной литературе.


----------



## Rosett

bibax said:


> in czechoslovakia the _red corners_ were shrines of the new religion - communism. They appeared after 1948 in the factories, institutions and schools like mushrooms after rain. The holy trinity was marx, lenin and stalin (later replaced by gottwald). The red corners almost disappeared in 1968.
> 
> *Красный угол* was translated _"rudý koutek"_, so the ambiguity _red × beautiful_ was lost in translation. In czech _rudý_ is synonymic to _červený_ (red), but has an ominous tinge (mars is always rudý).


Есть разница. Красный угол был до коммунизма - почетное, лучшее место в избе, доме. Там стояли иконы и зажигались свечи. Молились стоя к нему лицом. Это действительно угол -часть комнаты только. Ничего красного там нет. Красота роли не играет тоже. 

Красный уголок - новое понятие. Красный цвет для него важен, но не красота.

Красота на украинском -врода. И на чешском -урода.


----------

